
8 Mathematic Tattoos You Need to See - jmorin007
http://studenthacks.org/2008/07/17/mathematic-tattoos/
======
hugh
I feel worst for number 1. The quadratic equation? If you're going to have a
mathematical tattoo, at least make it some kind of advanced mathematics, not
eighth-grade stuff.

------
comatose_kid
Many years from now, these courageous young men will look back fondly on this
time and wonder why they are still single.

------
pavelludiq
I've been thinking of tattooing "print 'hello world'" on my arm, but after
seeing this i think i would really seem stupid. What if i tattoo
"(1..100).inject(&:+) sucks" . Will i seem mean?

PS I'm a python guy, so (1..100).inject(&:+) seems very ugly.

~~~
kirubakaran
Pay a goon to wear a ring that has pi or lambda engraved/embossed and punch
your face until you pass out.

He might do it pro bono.

------
dfranke
Someone needs to get Fermat's Last Theorem as a tattoo.

"I have the most elegant proof of this, but my epidermis is too small to
contain it."

------
judegomila
Putting up some unsolved problems would have been cool(not) - like the Riemann
Hypothesis.

Have anyone done this for website URLs?

I got a big one of tattoo.me today on my face.

------
parenthesis
The ZFC tattoo would be handy in an exam on set theory.

~~~
schtog
Would it be cheating?

~~~
pmjordan
They'd break your arm before they'd let you sit the exam. (so the arm would be
in a cast)

------
Herring
I need to get the continuity equation ^^

------
manny
some backgroud behind #4:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed_point_combinator>

------
sophist
Right. Because a tattoo becomes less idiotic of you use equations instead of
skulls or random chinese characters.

~~~
mr_palomar
Yesterday I saw a guy with the Chinese word for lesbian tattooed on the back
of his neck. I really wanted to ask him what that was all about.

------
agentbleu
Math Lip Tattoo

I wonder if the guy knows he's walking round with the A as from the set square
of Freemasons.

